# ¡Ay de mí!



## mateo19

¡Hola!
Quisiera saber cómo se dicen estas expresiones en catalán:

¡Ay de mí!
¡Pobre de mí!
¡Desdichado de mí!

También, por favor decidme cuál es la más formal.  Sé que en castellano la última sería la más literaria, mas no tengo ni idea cómo sería en catalán.  (Estoy intentando traducir un poema y necesito de un lenguaje rebuscado.)
¡Muchas gracias!
Moltes gràcies!


----------



## Joan Vecord

Diria que en català només hi hauria el "pobre de mi!". "Desdichado" seria "dissortat", però exclamar "ai dissortat de mi!", tot i que seria correcte, no és diu a la pràctica.


----------



## sempreaprenent

Jo crec que es podria dir "malaurat de mi!", no l'heu sentida mai a les pelis? és bastant formal.


----------



## mateo19

Bon dia Joan i Sempreaprenent,

Moltes gràcies per les respostes!  M´han ajudat molt!  Per a dir la veritat, no he mai vist una pel-lícula en català.  Sóc americà.  Si podeu recomanar-me algunes bones pel-lícules en català, siusplau feu-ho!

Doncs, si no fora jo, podria escriure *Ai, malaurada d´ella!* i això va bé?

Que us vagi bé!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

No sé si la resta estareu d'acord amb mi, però és que a mi *malaurat* em sona a persona morta tràgicament, tot i que ja sé que en principi vol dir persona desgraciada, amb mala estrella, etc.


----------



## brau

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> No sé si la resta estareu d'acord amb mi, però és que a mi *malaurat* em sona a persona morta tràgicament, tot i que ja sé que en principi vol dir persona desgraciada, amb mala estrella, etc.


 
 

A mi d'un principi ja em deixa descol·locat això de "malaurat de mi".


----------



## tamen

Interessant!

"Malaurat de mi" ho trobo artificiós i allunyat de la realitat. Ara... si es tracta de literatura, de literatura florida, i n'hi ha una necessitat imperiosa, no diré, però sembla afectat.

També es pot pensar en "desgraciat" i potser altres adjectius semblants.

Respecte a la *persona morta*, l'adjectiu adequat, pel que jo conec i he sentit sempre, no és *malaurat*, sinó *malaguanyat*.

Desitgem-nos sort!


----------



## mateo19

Hola amics!

Les respostes que vaig llegint són molt interessants.  Moltes gràcies!  Em disculpo per no haver donat cap context:  Estic traduint un poema de Catul, el gran poeta llatí.  Per exemple, diu:
*Malaurada de tu!*  Què tipus de vida t'espera ara?  Qui et cercarà ara?  Qui et besarà ara?  De qui mossegaràs els llavis? 

En llatí diu: "Scelesta, uae te!"  Havia llegit en castellà, "Ay de ti, malvada".  Hi ha un suggeriment més?  Gràcies!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

tamen said:


> Respecte a la *persona morta*, l'adjectiu adequat, pel que jo conec i he sentit sempre, no és *malaurat*, sinó *malaguanyat*.


 
Ja em documentaré, Tamen, i no et dic pas que no tinguis raó; però a mi em fa l'efecte que també s'empra *malaurat *per parlar d'algú que ha tingut una mort tràgica.Ara no tinc temps, però ho buscaré (o si algú en sap res! )

Gràcies, de tota manera


----------



## Sothus

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Ja em documentaré, Tamen, i no et dic pas que no tinguis raó; però a mi em fa l'efecte que també s'empra *malaurat *per parlar d'algú que ha tingut una mort tràgica.Ara no tinc temps, però ho buscaré (o si algú en sap res! )
> 
> Gràcies, de tota manera


 
A mi "malaguanyat" em sona més a "desaprofitat" i diria que ho faig servir bàsicament per referir-me a objectes.

"Malaurat" em sona a "dissortat". Diria que per parlar de morts tràgiques faig servir més "quina mala sort (o _llet_, depenent del moment, entorn i contexte) ha tingut".


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

A mi em sona que els mitjans solen dir *malaurat*, però potser vaig errada. *Malaguanayat* penso que és perfecte, però, ai, no ho sé, és com si també em sonés *malaurat*...


----------



## tamen

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Ja em documentaré, Tamen, i no et dic pas que no tinguis raó; però a mi em fa l'efecte que també s'empra *malaurat *per parlar d'algú que ha tingut una mort tràgica.Ara no tinc temps, però ho buscaré (o si algú en sap res! )
> 
> Gràcies, de tota manera




El meu comentari  es basava sobretot en la idea de la segona accepció (la podeu veure al dic. de l'Enciclopèdia Catalana)


*malaguanyat -ada*

[c. 1900; de l'adv. ant. mala, segurament procedent de construccions modals com en mala hora]

adj 1 No aprofitat. Malaguanyat el temps que hi hem esmerçat.

*2 Mort, perdut, prematurament. Malaguanyat xicot: tant que prometia!*

No dic que "malaurat" no sigui viable, però no indica això de la pèrdua. Per mi, de malaurat ho pot ser qualsevol que estigui ben viu.

*malaurat -ada*

[s. XIV; mot paral·lel de benaurat]

adj Desgraciat, infeliç. Duien aquell malaurat al suplici.

mal_au_rat.


Però ja ho anirem afinant si cal.

A reveure


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Tamen, bona tarda!

Avui combino la traducció de notícies borsàries (quin horror!!!!!!!!!!!) amb aquests maravellosos missatges que la gent deixa per aquí i he fet una mica de recerca sobre el teu comentari. Ara no m'hi puc estendre. Però te'n faig cinc cèntims: EM FA TOT L'EFECTE QUE GUANYES TU!  Malaguanyat és haver fet una mort tràgica i no pas malaurat, com deia jo.


----------



## tamen

mateo19 said:


> Hola amics!
> 
> Les respostes que vaig llegint són molt interessants.  Moltes gràcies!  Em disculpo per no haver donat cap context:  Estic traduint un poema de Catul, el gran poeta llatí.  Per exemple, diu:
> *Malaurada de tu!*  Què tipus de vida t'espera ara?  Qui et cercarà ara?  Qui et besarà ara?  De qui mossegaràs els llavis?
> 
> En llatí diu: "Scelesta, uae te!"  Havia llegit en castellà, "Ay de ti, malvada".  Hi ha un suggeriment més?  Gràcies!





Tractant-se de poesia i de poesia clàssica, jo no veig cap inconvenient de dir "malaurada", vist que, en poesia i en tota literatura que no pretengui un realisme viu, aquestes concessions semblen perfectament legítimes. "Malaurat" tampoc no és un adjectiu que la gent (la gent que llegeix) no hagi d'entendre.

Tampoc no veuria inconvenient a dir "malvada", "pèrfida" o un altre adjectiu que hi escaigui. Aquests, no cal dir-ho, contenen una _intencionalitat de mal_, mentre que "malaurada" sembla més aplicable a un subjecte passiu, que pateix els mals causats per algú altre o per les circunmstàncies, etc.

Per tant, sí que veig una contradicció entre "malaurada" i "malvada". Són coses força diferents

Ja diràs què en treus.

Records


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Encertadíssim, Tamen,

Malaurat implica passivitat, mentre que malvat... bé... es pot ser malaurat perquè algú ha estat malvat amb tu... En el cas de la poesia de Càtul potser el malaurat és el poeta o el protagonista de la peça.


----------



## mateo19

Bueno, ara volia tornar-nos al context original!  Això és el que estic tractant de traduir del 8º poema de Catul:

Scelesta, uae te, quae tibi manet uita?

Ve d'aquesta pàgina:
http://rudy.negenborn.net/catullus/text2/l8.htm


Jo pensava que podria ser "Ai de tu, maleïda/malvada!  Quina vida t’espera?"
Què us sembla?  Moltes gràcies!


----------



## chics

Bon dia, nois!!!

Jo tinc una que sona una mica literària, a teatre o a conte, que m'encanta: *Ai, las!* 
Normalment ho fem servir com un _ai!_ emfàtic per "quina mala sort" o "quina desgràcia", però, què passa si busquem _las_ al diccionari?





> *LAS, LASSA *_adj. _
> || *2. *ant. Infeliç, desgraciat; cast. _infeliz, pobre_. S'usava molt en exclamacions, en combinació amb les interjeccions _ah _i _ai _(_ai las!, ah las!_) i acompanyat d'altres adjectius indicadors de la mateixa idea de ‘infeliç’


I això em recorda que a Menorca es fa servir molt: _*Ai, mesquí/mesquina!*_

Salut.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Chics, la teva proposta és meravellosa i m'ha fet pensar en el també molt poètic _ahimè_, molt utilitzat en italià.


----------



## brau

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Chics, la teva proposta és meravellosa i m'ha fet pensar en el també molt poètic _ahimè_, molt utilitzat en italià.



Ahime? Mai ho he sentit a Italia. Segur que no volies dir _infame_? A mi el post de chics tambe m'ha recordat a aixo.

Salut!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

_Ahimè _és molt recurrent en el llenguatge literari en llengua italiana: giuro, caro Brau!


----------



## chics

Tampoc se sent gaire al carrer això de _ai, làs!_ si no és en una conya entre amics...


----------



## Nooj

chics said:


> I això em recorda que a Menorca es fa servir molt: _*Ai, mesquí/mesquina!*_


No pot ser! :O

En àrab marroquí, un diu mesquin, mesquina o mesquini (el *meu* dissortat) per referir-se a una persona sobre la qual ha caigut una mala llet, talment com ho dius!


----------



## bondiappcc

Bon dia

Si poseu "Scelesta, uae te, quae tibi manet uita?" en el Google i feu que cerque només en pàgines en català, hi ha diverses solucions:

Ai de tu, pèrfida. Quina vida t'espera!

I a tu, pèrfida, quina vida t'ha de quedar?

Ai de tu, dolenta! Quina vida t’espera!

Salut


----------

